# لا تحــــــــــــــــــزن...!!!



## ABOTARBO (2 أكتوبر 2010)

*لا تحزن






قد تكون مريضاً ... وحيداً ... قلقاً... يائساً ... خائفاً و أمام الناس
تحاول أن تظهر باسماً ... متماسكاً!

قد يراك الناس ضاحكاً .. هانئاً .. و هم لا يعرفون أن فى داخلك
أحزان و هموم .. وقلب مجروح .. يئن باكياً !

قد تأكل كل ما تشتهى نفسك .. و كل ما يشبع جسدك .. و لكن
بعد أن تأكل و تشبع .. تجد فى داخلك شىء مازال خاوياً .. حزيناً .. كئيباً ..

جائعاً !
قد تكون غنياً .. و يرى الناس أن أموالك أعطتك كل شىء ..
و لكنهم لا يعرفون أن فى داخلك شىء يصرخ و يطالبك
بالأمان و راحة البال .. و هو ما تعجز عنه أموال الدنيا كلها
أن تعطيه لك !

قد تذهب الى أقاصى الأرض لتضمن مستقبلك .. و يحسدك
الناس على ما وصلت إليه .. و لكنهم لا يعرفون أن فى داخلك
شىء تحتاجه .. أكثر بكثير من كل ما حصلت عليه !

قد تكون متديناً .. صائماً .. و الناس يرونك فى الكنائس دائماً
و لكنهم لا يعرفون أن فى داخلك شىء ينقصك .. و صوت يلازمك .. هامساً .. بحب ..


أريد أن أن أدخل و أتعشى معك لأنك لن ترتاح إلا بوجودى فى داخلك !!

مهما كنت ... مهما فعلت .. مهما أصبحت .. فهناك فى داخلك صوت!!
صوت يطاردك ... يناشدك .. لا يفارقك !

صوت يدوى فى داخلك منذ مولدك .. و حتى الآن !

صوت سائراً معك سنوات و سنوات .. بصبر .. بحُب .. و حنان!
لم ييأس و أنت تهمله ! لم يغضب و أنت تُبعده !

صوت عنيد .. صابر .. يشاركك منامك و يقظتك .. دائماً معك ..
هادئاً .. ضارعاً .. متوسلاً .. راجياً .. هامساً .. قائلاً :
لا تهرب منى ! لا تبعد عنى ! لن أتركك تفلت منى ! إذا ذهبت
إلى أقاصى الأرض ستجدنى هناك .. منتظرك .. مشتاق لك ..
لأننى احببتك !!!

إنه صوت إله .. أب .. يُحبك جداً .. و يعرف كل شىء عنك ..
كل شىء .. حتى ما فى داخلك .. صدقنى .. إنه يعرف ما فى داخلك !

يعرف إحتياجك .. أمراضك .. سقطاتك و ضعفاتك و مخاوفك..
يعرف أحزانك و أوجاعك .. و يتأثر جداً .. و يئن قلبه .. و هو
يسمع بُكائك !!

إنه صوت إله .. أب .. يُريد أن يمسح كل دمعة من عيونك ..
و يأخذك فى أحضانه .. و يملأ داخلك بروحه و شفائه و فرحه و سلامه !
إنه صوت إله .. أب .. قال عنه أوغسطينوس ..
النفس القلقه الخائفة التعبانة لن ترتاح إلا فيه ؛ صدقنى أنه صوت أباك .. الذى أحبك جداً .. و لكنه لم يُحب خطيئتك أبداً !

لهذا أرسل .. إبنه .. وحيده .. يسوع المسيح .. ليموت على الصليب .. من أجلى وأجلك .. لكى لا يهلك كل من يؤمن به بل تكون له الحياة الأبدية (يوحنا3 )

جاء الرب يسوع و مات و قام لتكون لك حياة .. و يكون لك أفضل ..

و الآن .. إنه يقف على باب قلبك .. و رغبة قلبه أن تفتح له ..
ليدخل ! إنه يُريد أن يُعطيك حياة جديدة .. حياة أفضل .. صدقنى أفضل جداً .. وأعظم جداً .. حياة مثل حياته مملؤة بالروح القدس .. حياة ليس فيها للجسد مكان .. و فيها إجابات لكل
التساؤلات .. و بها تنتهى و إلى الأبد من داخلك كل علامات حيرة و الأستفهام .. حياة غالبة .. منتصرة .. مثمرة .. ليس فيها للمرض و الموت و الحزن مكان ! لأنها حياة الروح ..
حياة أولاد الله ! و من يستطيع أن يَمس شعره من أولاده !!
آه .. لو تعلم .. روعة الحياة المسيحية عندما يسودها الروح !!
صدقنى .. ستجد فى داخلك سلام لا يستطيع أحد أن ينزعه منك!
و سيمتلىء قلبك بفرح لا يجرؤ أحد أن يأخذه منك !
صدقنى .. ستتعجب جداً من نفسك عندما تنظر ورائك .. إلى حياتك الماضية .. و تجد نفسك قد أضعت سنوات عُمرك .. و أنت تلهث وراء سراب و أشياء جسدية ! حتى لو كانت فى
ظاهرها .. روحية !!
أشياء كانت ستأخذك بعيداً .. بعيداً .. جداً .. عن الطريق الوحيد المؤدى إلى الحياة الأبدية !!
يسوع وحده هو الطريق و الحق و الحياة و لن يجىء أحد إلى الأب إلآ به (يوحنا 14 )





فتعال الآن إليه .. و إرمى حِملك و خطاياك و همومك عليه .. اُترك مخاوفك و مرضك و قلقك تحت صليبه عند قدميه و ثق .. مهما كانت خطاياك .. صدقنى مهما كانت .. فهناك دم إسمه دم يسوع المسيح يطهر من كل  خطية .

م ن ق و ل
*​


----------



## kalimooo (2 أكتوبر 2010)

*
قد تكون متديناً .. صائماً .. و الناس يرونك فى الكنائس دائماً
و لكنهم لا يعرفون أن فى داخلك شىء ينقصك .. و صوت يلازمك .. هامساً .. بحب ..


أريد أن أن أدخل و أتعشى معك لأنك لن ترتاح إلا بوجودى فى داخلك !!



شكراااااا على  الموضوع الرائع

ربنا يبارك حياتك

*


----------



## ABOTARBO (2 أكتوبر 2010)

كليمو قال:


> *
> قد تكون متديناً .. صائماً .. و الناس يرونك فى الكنائس دائماً
> و لكنهم لا يعرفون أن فى داخلك شىء ينقصك .. و صوت يلازمك .. هامساً .. بحب ..
> 
> ...


أشكرك مشرفنا المبارك لمروركم ومشاركتكم الطيبة


----------



## DODY2010 (2 أكتوبر 2010)

موضووووووووووع رائع


----------



## ABOTARBO (2 أكتوبر 2010)

DODY2010 قال:


> موضووووووووووع رائع


أشكرك تاسونى للمرور والمشاركة الطيبة


----------



## happy angel (3 أكتوبر 2010)

> *صوت يدوى فى داخلك منذ مولدك .. و حتى الآن !
> 
> صوت سائراً معك سنوات و سنوات .. بصبر .. بحُب .. و حنان!
> لم ييأس و أنت تهمله ! لم يغضب و أنت تُبعده !
> ...


*
ميرسى ابنى الحبيب موضوع رااائع جدااا
ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## النهيسى (3 أكتوبر 2010)

> *يسمع بُكائك !!​*


*
موضوع فى منتهى الروعه

شكراا , ربنا معاكم​*


----------



## ABOTARBO (3 أكتوبر 2010)

happy angel قال:


> *
> ميرسى ابنى الحبيب موضوع رااائع جدااا
> ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


ربنا يخليكى يا أمى 
أشكرك لمروركم ومشاركتكم الطيبة.


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (3 أكتوبر 2010)

> قد يراك الناس ضاحكاً .. هانئاً .. و هم لا يعرفون أن فى داخلك





> أحزان و هموم .. وقلب مجروح .. يئن باكياً !




جمييل جدا اخى الحبيب
موضوع معزى اوى 
ربنا يبارك خدمتك
​


----------



## ABOTARBO (3 أكتوبر 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> *
> موضوع فى منتهى الروعه
> 
> شكراا , ربنا معاكم​*


آميـــــــــــن
الشكر لربنا أستاذى
سلام المسيح لكم


----------



## ABOTARBO (3 أكتوبر 2010)

+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> جمييل جدا اخى الحبيب
> موضوع معزى اوى
> ربنا يبارك خدمتك
> ​


ويبارك حياتكم ويفرح قلبكم
سلام المسيح لكم


----------



## روماني زكريا (4 أكتوبر 2010)

موضوع رائع 

شكرا ليك اخي علي الطرح


----------

